# cloudy water after new plants



## Black Pearl (Dec 27, 2011)

I got a bunch of new plants from BigAl's and my water turned cloudy... I haven't made any changes to my tank in a long while - so, perhaps this is a simple problem? Should I post this in the beginners section?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

That's weird, what substrate are you using? maybe you disturbed it to much?


----------



## Black Pearl (Dec 27, 2011)

I did do a cleaning of the white pebbles on the bottom of the tank.... Got them about 12 years ago, not a clue what they are... tank was overrun by algae, so I did a complete cleanup.... Are you saying that the clouding is not from the plants? The guppies seem relatively OK... (much more light now...)


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

If you did a thorough cleaning then that's probably what cause the cloudy water. From your opening statement it just sounds like you went to big als, bought some plants, planted it in your tank and got cloudy water which doesn't make a lot of sense. But if you are saying you also did a big cleanup then that is what cause the cloudy water, probably detritus in your substrate kicking up in the water column. It will go away on it's own in a few days, doing big water changes will speed it up.


----------



## Black Pearl (Dec 27, 2011)

Honestly, was not expecting cleaning to cause cloudy water....


----------

